# ABBA, does anyone show or have experIence with them



## Dueces (May 4, 2012)

Am looking for other possibilities other then abkc so any info would be great!


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

I would go ADBA!
Its a real registry.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They are both real registries, not sure what NorCalTim means. There are a bunch of members on here who have dogs showing with ABKC.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

ABKC is new and was created for $


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah they all are it seems lol

It depends on the look of the dog usually and which registry standard your dog fits in better I would think.


----------



## Dueces (May 4, 2012)

i dont like the abkc


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HA, I just see you are looking for information OTHER THAN ABKC, mis read that, my apoligies!


----------



## Dueces (May 4, 2012)

No problem lol an norcaltim theres no sense of registering with adba if my dog dont meet the standard


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NorCalTim said:


> ABKC is new and was created for $


it was created so the american bully has somewhere to show. If you actually thought about it , EVERY registry was created to make money. If you have an american bully and want to show your best bet is to register ABKC as that is where your dog will fit the standard. It's new compared to AKC and UKC yes, but created for a lesser reason then those I dont think so.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*ABBA*

Hey Dueces
I have a lot of experience with the ABBA.It's a registry for the dog's.and not about the owners.Jennifer and Mustaffa are running the registry,and I cant say enough good about them.
I frequent all shows,so I do have something to compare with.
The next big show will be in San Diego june 30 at the Qualcomm Stadium,and is the 3 year Anniversary.
I always make the best in show leather harness.
Look them up on their web site-Abbadogs.org
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No registry is a god send and hardly any world wide regard function highly on the list of standards.. ADBA is no exception, many of these "APBTs" in the ADBA are nothing more than ASTs or performance Bulldogs, there are exceptions but not that many.. Often people speak highly of the registry to the point of being a tad bit ridiculous in believing who attends, the typical dog, etc..

That said IF you have a Bulldog/"APBT" and want to show, ADBA is your best bet by comparison of others.. American Bullies, i'd go with the ABKC though i will say the ABKC particularly im less fond of.. 

"American Bully Kennel Club" with ole English Bulldog, French Bulldog, American Bulldog, "Shorty Bull", "Roman Bulldog", etc.. Hardly a "Bully" specific registry and it is funny that many of these Ch Bullies look much like some of these other dogs they registry.. Most of all them genetically pathetic..(not just the Bullies)

ADBA of course more specific however many of those Bulldogs in there are sub par to what they SHOULD be.


----------

